# leg problem



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have a fantail pigeon around 3 years old, but when I came in the loft today she was limping on her right leg badly. I don't know what caused it and there's no sign of how it was caused eg. no blood or anything, there are 3 males and female pigeons in the cage but she can't fly cause her wing or walk probley, do any of use know how I can fix her leg and how it could have happened?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay, I'm confused. Is her wing hurt as well as her leg? 

First off, bring her inside, and put her on a heat source, like a heating pad set on low, covered with a soft cloth. Then observe her, and see if she has any symptoms other than limping. This could be an injury, but it also might be an illness or even a nutritional deficiency. Make sure she's eating and drinking. 

Any details you can give would be really helpful.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

well her wing slightly is down but I think it's because she's tired (she keeps laying down) she's got no other symptoms from what ive seen except for the leg she's limping on and her tiredness, she is eating and drinking as well.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think she isn't feeling well, if she keeps lying down. A drooping wing and leg lameness isn't a good sign. Separate her from the others, put her on heat, and watch her closely.

What do the droppings look like? How is her breathing? (Put her up to your ear and listen to her beak, as well as her back, for any wheezing, clicking or popping sounds, etc.) Also, look down her throat with a flashlight, and see if anything looks amiss in there -- any yellow or white patches, mucus, etc. 

Check the joints on the lame leg and wing to see if there's any swelling at all. 

Watch her balance, too, to see if it is off at all. 

This could be something serious, and you don't want to miss it and let it get worse. Don't take a "wait and see" approach with this -- if it is a bacterial infection, it could spread fast.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

her droppings look normal, breathing is fine, no swelling in the lame leg and no mucus, she's a little off balance though, I have separated her from the other six. I hope she's going to be okay :/


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope so too. Do you have any meds on hand? If so, which ones? Is she on supportive heat?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm glad to hear the droppings and respiration are good -- the balance issue is worrisome, though. Keep a very close eye on that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Was she able to fly before?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't have any meds  and yes shes on supportive heat, and yes she was able to fly before. She love's flying thats why I have to keep an eye on her


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

If you keep pigeons, please consider keeping some meds on hand for emergencies -- at least a canker med (metronidazole) and a broad spectrum antibiotic (something like Baytril/enrofloxacin)

I'm not sure your baby needs antibiotics right now, but this does show some signs of a bacterial infection -- so keep an eye on it, and I'd suggest ordering some meds for just in case scenarios...


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

How are her leg and wing today?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yep, My dad is the one who keeps the meds (he races pigeons) so I could ask him to get some antibiotics if he dosent have any cause she seems like her leg is still in pain, she hasn't really improved much since overnight shes still limping. My dad says I should let her rest and put her back with the others but I don't think thats right, should I bandage her leg and how? never had to bandage my birdies leg :L


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Your dad's advise is good when he said to let it rest. But do not put it back with the others. take it inside the house. Improvise a nest, make a donut towel and place it in the middle. The less it moves the better. Provide seeds and water with vitamins.

How is the poop?

Is any swollen part/joint of the leg?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yeah, I made and nest with a towel and put some straw in it and shes lying down in it now she looks comfortable and she poop is normal and ive checked her leg and their isnt any swelling in the leg


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

if it's just an injury from falling, it will heal in a few days.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope thats the reason she's limping.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope that is all, too -- but watch for any other symptoms starting to show up, like any twitchiness, breathing problems, change in droppings ... anything like that.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yep, I'll keep in touch with you guys and if anything changes I'll post


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does she have a mate? She could have been injured if he was driving her to the nest. Or...if she laid an egg, it may have pressed on her sciatic nerve which would make her leg sore.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, yeah she does have a mate and his also an Indian fantail and his much bigger than her in size, though she has not had any eggs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe she is getting ready to lay. Do you give her calcium?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah of cause, I don't think she;s going to lay an egg cause she's been limping and it looks like her leg is hurting her. Right now she's laying in the nest sleeping.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Leg paralysis or soreness can be caused by egg laying problems -- but the drooping wing makes me think maybe that's not what is going on here. Still, it's a very good question and something to think about. 

It's unusual for them not to lay if they are mated...? How old is she?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

she's about 3 and she has laid eggs last season but this year none, how long does it take to lay an egg?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's really odd she hasn't laid, especially since pigeons lay about every 4 weeks. Makes me wonder if the eggs are backing up inside of her.
Do you give your pigeons calcium?Do they have the opportunity to be in direct sun?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with Charis -- it IS odd that she isn't laying. Does the area above her vent seem swollen at all?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

she does have direct sunlight and I give her and the other birds like shell grit, calcium, some greens, and shes not swollen there but I have just realized she has drunken for about 8 hours now and pecked at the seeds a bit but didn't eat any


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Watch her when she pecks, and see if she might be trying to eat, and sort of 'missing' the seeds -- just kind of stabbing at them, or flinging in an unusual way ...

If she isn't eating, I think this is more than just a minor injury. Glad she's drinking though.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

she just seems to stab them with her beak and than drops them, I also found a baby dove yesterday and it looks very sick, it's eating and pooping but it's not active and it's head is laying on the floor, it's very tiny and has a few fearthers


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow -- okay -- one thing at a time. 

First off, get your sick pigeon on Baytril, now! If your dad doesn't have Baytril, then get a list of what he does have, and post it. Disinfect your loft completely from head to toe with a disinfectant made for pigeons -- I'm thinking your dad probably has some. I think this is a bacterial infection, and it can spread really fast -- so it's important to move quickly on this. 

I just saw that you have a post going about the dove over in the 'found a pigeon or dove' section -- I'll respond over there.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

okay, Ive put the bird inside and put in on a heat pad


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

That's a good start. I'm sorry in advance if this sounds condescending, I don't mean it that way.... but I wish you had done that two days ago, when you first posted about the limping and both Dima and I suggested bringing her in. I am glad you've done it now, though, and we'll work from here. 

I have two concerns -- first, the sick pigeon, and second, the rest of your birds. For future reference, any time a bird looks ill or even injured, you should separate it right away. This really is a "better safe than sorry" sort of situation -- way too many people find this out the hard way. 

If your sick one isn't able to eat, she is going to need to be hand fed --and I really think she needs Baytril now -- and I mean as soon as possible, not in a couple of days.

Please contact your dad and see if he has some. I suspect your bird has either paratyphoid or ecoli, both of which can kill them pretty quickly. The sooner your bird gets on medication, the better. See if your dad has enough Baytril for the whole flock, in case others start showing symptoms. 

Please, please clean and disinfect your loft, and wash and disinfect your hands after handling this bird. I don't want to see this spreading.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep, I had separated her straight away once I saw her leg since that's use said to do and I got some med's for her (my dad gave it to her) I don't know what he gave her and the name of it though. I have just cleaned the loft where the other birds were as well.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Ah, okay -- I was just confused, then. 

I hope your little bird starts to feel better very soon -- was it a shot or a pill he gave her? 

Keep a really close eye on the others to make sure they aren't showing any symptoms.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, well tyesterday and today they have had no symptoms from what I can see


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

That's really good -- I hope it stays that way. Did your dad say what he thought might be causing the problem?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

My dad doesn't know either, first he thought that it could be some string stopping the blood in the her foot but there weren't any string than he also said it could have fell off a perch (I highly doubt that is what happened because Bubsi is a very alert bird) or that because it is spring here in Australia Bubsi's mate could have hurt her. He says that he dosent want to give her any med and it just needs time for healing but I made him get some.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

How is Bubsi doing now? I wish we knew what kind of med he gave her ...


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, his at work at the moment so I can't, when he gets home I will though


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

He gave her Baytril that is what you said before


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to tell you all that helped me that I thank you dearly and Bubsi leg is defiantly healing there's just a slight limp of hopefully tomorrow she will be able to go back with her family


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You will need to give her baytril for 10 days.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm glad she is better -- and yes, at least ten days on the Baytril.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

okay I'll still give it to her for ten days.  but thanks guys


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

How much Baytril do you give her?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

5mg, is that enough?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

For an adult fantail that is a bit low -- especially if this is paratyphoid. I'd probably dose at 10 mgs a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

minimonkey said:


> For an adult fantail that is a bit low -- especially if this is paratyphoid. I'd probably dose at 10 mgs a day.



I agree with you on the 10 mg.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

okay thanks


----------

